# Asphalt millings/ grindings



## KMR

I think this is the right place to put this, haha

I have a quarter mile long drive that's in dire 
disrepair. 15 plus years back it used to be chip and seal but is back down to just the current stone topping. 

A local company has grinding at $16/ unscreened and $19/ screened, both delivered. So my first question is. What's better? An why just curious is all.

Second even with the existing stone base I believe it'll still be better to try and remove what I can for a better base. Then plan to vibe roll it. So that leads to the question of should I do it in one shot or separate lifts? 

Finally, is it smart to try and use diesel to help cure the top of it?


----------



## tgeb

16, 19, for what? Cubic yard, ton, truck load...

Screened is better.

I would never intentionally dump fuel on the ground, using it to enhance recycled asphalt is crazy.


----------



## KMR

Oh yeah oops 16 and 19 a ton delivered. 

The diesel thing I heard from an old roadworker guy who said it helps the top coat shine. Haha


----------



## rino1494

I just put some down on a driveway for a customer of ours. We used the screened, ground up millings. It is a new house, so there was a shale base. I spread a skim coat on it and rolled it. It hardened up nice. You should do it when it is hot on so it tightens up better. Not sure how it is going to hold up over winter, but time will tell.

BTW.... I paid $23/ton picked up.


----------



## KMR

Sweet. The price I wasnt worried about I was just wanting to spread his right. And i was planing on this mod high noon type this next summer, haha, my guys might not like me after that one. Haha.


----------



## PipeGuy

KMR said:


> I have a quarter mile long drive that's back down to just the current stone topping. A local company has grinding at $16/ unscreened and $19/ screened, both delivered. What's better?
> Should I do it in one shot or separate lifts? Finally, is it smart to try and use diesel to help cure the top of it?


First - in my area no one pays for millings. People are happy to unload them. I think $19/ton is insane.
Second - screened into what gradation? Personally, I wouldn't bother screening millings.
Third - I'd probably grade and recompact the existing base then place and compact the millings.
Finally - used motor oil is way better than fuel. And it'll keep the weeds down.


----------



## KMR

Thanks pipe guy. Around here it's farm country and they all just love it for their yards. And I agree like the idea to roll it in advance, strong base stronger top I feel. 

Sweet. As soon as I start I'll try to post pics


----------



## Upchuck

We used to get them for free. Now they want around $40/ton. I've heard they re-use them to make asphalt. 

Definitely agree about doing it in the summer & rolling.


----------



## ebivremodel

Upchuck said:


> We used to get them for free. Now they want around $40/ton. I've heard they re-use them to make asphalt.
> 
> Definitely agree about doing it in the summer & rolling.


I work part time for McCrite Milling here in southern Indiana. It varies from state to state but "new" asphalt has to have a percentage of what's called re-grind. The asphalt plants have huge stockpiles of millings to use in their mix. 
Millings can vary in size from powder to pieces as as big as a car hood.


----------



## rino1494

Same here, millings get used back in the blacktop mix. It is called "RAP". Recycled Asphalt Product. If you look at your slips from the blacktop plant, it will show you the percentages of aggregate, rap and asphalt. 

We used to get millings for free. The paving companies were glad to get rid of it, but now they have to take them back to the quarry and have them weighed.


----------



## hottyhoo2012

i just did my drive way and parking area at my garage was getting it 50 bux a truck unscreened from pjkeatin i know a bunch of drivers that run for them so instead of having to haul out of the pit i just had them drop right at my place..


----------



## jmacd

hottyhoo2012 said:


> i just did my drive way and parking area at my garage was getting it 50 bux a truck unscreened from pjkeatin i know a bunch of drivers that run for them so instead of having to haul out of the pit i just had them drop right at my place..


Milling's at one time was waste. Now it is property of the milling contractor you we always have to truck it back to the pit and weigh back in. Then like others have said it gets reground and mixed in or sold as dense base. 

I just picked up about 200 tons for a customer at the quarry and the customer paid $16 a ton plus my trucking. I can buy crusher run for around $9 a ton. I am not sold on milling's worth all most twice as much as crushed stone.


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell

I'm with jmacd, when you can get GAB (graded aggr. base) that when installed correctly gets as hard as concrete for half the price seems crazy to use millings. I've been having to pay $50 per load just to get rid of them for a sewer patch project I just completed. All the plants around hear have huge stockpiles that they can't use and they are making RAP just can't use enough to get rid of the piles. I haven't priced any around hear to see what they are, but if it was over $5-6 per ton I'd just use stone.


----------



## KMR

We've had stone for years and being a non profit we don't have the money usually. So I started this to see your thoughts basically. I'de heard great things from local farm guys that they love the RAP, I'll just have to call on prices for stone to verify. Hmmm. So still mixed reviews if feels.


----------



## KMR

Also I'll get pics or a video/ or link to one as soon as I can and show progress.


----------



## cleanfillnet

Before anyone spends money on anything, things you need to know... compnays need to get rid of materials everyday, get your materials for free


----------



## Upchuck

cleanfillnet said:


> Before anyone spends money on anything, things you need to know... compnays need to get rid of materials everyday, get your materials for free


We get free material offered to us all the time. Usually it's got all types of junk mixed in (asphalt, concrete or stumps). Funny thing the same guys are never looking to get rid of material when they are doing jobs in sandy material.


----------



## dayexco

cleanfillnet said:


> Before anyone spends money on anything, things you need to know... compnays need to get rid of materials everyday, get your materials for free


come on....don't be so freakin cheap...as long as you're going to spam...support the site!!!!


----------



## Dozerman56

I can't believe any of you would even consider spreading used oil or diesel fuel on the ground, paved or not. Big fine if you get caught anywhere around here, not to mention the tab for cleaning it up. 30-40 years ago yeah, not now.


----------



## peteo

Dozerman56 said:


> I can't believe any of you would even consider spreading used oil or diesel fuel on the ground, paved or not. Big fine if you get caught anywhere around here, not to mention the tab for cleaning it up. 30-40 years ago yeah, not now.


Not to mention spraying diesel on millings isn't going to do anything other than break them down. Of you want to bind them together you need to spray them with tack preferrably but seal coat will work too.


----------

